# Police Officer Kevin Sandoval



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Sandoval*

South Pasadena Police Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 14, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 23
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Fall
Date of Incident: June 14, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Kevin Sandoval died after collapsing and striking his head while participating in departmental training at the Burro Canyon Shooting Park at 2:00 pm.

Officers from the South Pasadena Police Department and the Pasadena Police Department were conducting a multi-agency training scenario when he collapsed. Several officers who were cross-trained as paramedics immediately provided medical attention to him before he was flown to the Foothill Presbyterian Hospital. He passed away at the hospital approximately one our after collapsing.

Officer Sandoval had served as a sworn officer with the South Pasadena Police Department for two years and had previously served as a cadet for 18 months. His is survived by his parents and sister.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

South Pasadena Police Department
1422 Mission Street
South Pasadena, CA 91030

Phone: (626) 403-7270


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in piece


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

